

How Google and Facebook might lose their edge by selling out their users - bbhacker
http://www.cxacademy.org/how-google-and-facebook-might-lose-their-edge-by-selling-out-their-users.html

======
magicalist
> "Privacy is not such a big deal because if you have nothing to hide, you
> have nothing to be afraid of"

Seeing as he didn't say this, is this quote supposed to be a paraphrase of
your general sentiment about how they handle privacy? You really shouldn't do
that.

If it's supposed to refer to his more famous quote/confession of evil:

 _"I think judgement matters… If you have something that you don’t want anyone
to know, maybe you shouldn’t be doing it in the first place. But if you really
need that kind of privacy, the reality is that search engines including Google
do retain this information for some time, and it’s important, for example that
we are all subject in the United States to the PATRIOT Act. It is possible
that that information could be made available to the authorities."_

Say what you will about how they collect and use data, but I think that
particular quote remains good advice for posting content on the internet in
general, and especially in the US, where companies really can't protect you
from the patriot act.

------
SoftwareMaven
I wish I could agree. I am concerned about the tracking. I block Google
Analytics and Facebook on my "day to day" browser.

Unfortunately, I don't think most people can comprehend the picture these
companies can form of them, much less believe it. Google says "we collect
anonymous data", so they are safe.

I don't want Google or Facebook tovdie, but I do want my privacy back.

------
Jarred
That looked like an interesting article but I can't read it very easily due to
the gray text on white background.

~~~
bbhacker
Thanks for the feedback, just fixed it. Not it should be readable.

------
wgx
If you're not paying for it, then you're not the customer, you're the product
being sold.

